# Struggling with living the dream??



## Broken stones

Just wondering if anyone else is struggling with 'living the dream'?

I've been in Italy since beginning of February and although its my dream to live and work in Italy I can't help but feel this summer is going to be a long & lonely one.... Not what I am used to being as I'm a 'typical 'English social butterfly'.


----------



## Legs11

Hi, how did you end up in Legnano? I live about 10 mins away (at the moment, though we're in the process of moving to Piemonte), and it doesn't seem to be the kind of town where I would expect to find many British 30-somethings living!


----------



## Broken stones

I'm based out here for work, on an assignment from a UK company which will see me spending the summer out here! 

What brings you to Italy and how long have you been here if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Legs11

I lived here when I was younger. My husband and I decided to move to Piemonte to start a holiday business and thought we'd make the most of my parents still having a house here, by basing ourselves here while we looked for a property, rather than having to fly back and forth from England all the time. I guess it's quite handily situated in terms of getting to other (nicer) places, but there's not much here!

Http://livinginthelanghe.wordpress.com


----------



## katyrose

Hi!
I think I'm fairly close to you? I'm in Cernobbio on Lake Como and my iPad map tells me that Legnano is near Saronno, which I know quite well!

I've been here since August of last year and living in Italy has also always been a dream of mine but yes, I have so many days where I wonder what on earth I was thinking! I'm hoping a lot of this is to do with this never-ending winter and the fact that I have a loooong way to go before I can understand Italian fluently, but I am finding at the moment that good days are equalled with frustrating days that always require a large glass of wine at the end of them! I was also a 'social butterfly' at home and never went long without seeing friends so the loneliness is definitely something I can relate to!

Let me know if I can help at all!


----------



## alaric

I've been here since about mid Feb. The move is a result of my wife getting a job here, so myself and the kids have followed. The language has been a pain, especially when the boiler failed and the gate stopped opening, but also as it's difficult to make friends. I'm learning Italian as fast as I can but easy banter is not going to happen for a long time. So I need to find expats local to me or I think I'll go mad. We're near La Spezia and I'm led to believe there is a large expat community here, but I've not had time to seek them out just yet. 

Sean.


----------



## celine107

Having the same feeling, just arrived in January to work in Maccarese/Rome... No idea whether Legnano is far from here... The country is beautiful, but integrating indeed asks time...
ciao
Céline


----------



## PAOLA1962

Hi Alaric,

my 16-y-o son and I live in Lucca. We often visit Sarzana and Cinque Terre and would be happy to meet you and your family. Making friends here as expats is as easy/difficult as making friends in the UK as Italians. I was born in Italy but lived most of my life between US and UK. Back in Italy after 27 years. 

Paola


----------



## alaric

Hi. Thanks for the offer. I could let you know when there's a local expat meeting once I've manged to find one myself. Perhaps that's a good opportunity to say hi. On my travels again a the moment however - in sunny Newfoundland at the moment...

Sean.


----------

